# p11 bumper on a b14



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i found this on sr20forum.com and was amazed... i thought u all would be too.
check out the white 200sx se-r...

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=86154


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ummmm no comment... I've promised to be more positive today 


oh the B14 looks okay.... but umm the B13...nevermind...lol


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, thats my friends b14 sr20 powered 200 with the P11 front bumper, the install was pretty damn easy....almost a bolt on affair.

and dont worry, all three cars in those pics have the go to back the show.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> and dont worry, all three cars in those pics have the go to back the show.


huh? who's worried?

I like the B14....very nice.. The B13 is a little over the top for my taste. Plus not much show when the front is all busted up on the B13..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

myoung said:


> huh? who's worried?
> 
> I like the B14....very nice.. The B13 is a little over the top for my taste. Plus not much show when the front is all busted up on the B13..



well im not saying anyone is worried...but usually people will downplay a show car because it has no "go". im just stating the cars are well rounded. oh, and the b13 doesnt have that front bumper anymore


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> well im not saying anyone is worried...but usually people will downplay a show car because it has no "go". im just stating the cars are well rounded. oh, and the b13 doesnt have that front bumper anymore


Not sure what shows you go to, but......... nevermind

Don't be so defensive AJ... no one said anything about no show no go.. only you...haha... guilty conscience?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

myoung said:


> Not sure what shows you go to, but......... nevermind
> 
> Don't be so defensive AJ... no one said anything about no show no go.. only you...haha... guilty conscience?




local car shows.

im not defensive at all...no guilty conscience on my end of the web, hah


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm thinking I might do that in the future. How easy was the install?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm thinking I might do that in the future. How easy was the install?



suprisingly easy. almost a bolt on affair except for the g20 bumper is a lil longer on the wheel wells, nothing major...a lil work and it fits like a dream


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow both cars look good


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

The B14 looks better from the side than the front. Bet it would look really nice in black.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

the b14 is sexy but the b13 is just not me.... love the p11 bumper


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........i think i want that bumper on my b14


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thAT g20 bumper is BADASS. that is all.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

i think it looks good


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

been wanting to do that for about 2 years now
but, im lazy


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

I'd rather have a p11 hood on my car, but that does look good. ++points for being different in doing that, possibly the first


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

*Threads back alive after dead (P11 bumber)*

Check it out ya, i figure us B14 owners could start doing da same...I kno I will
(http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=161762)


----------

